# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  lỗi System can not find the file specified ???

## YoeFlash

máy pc cua em đang cài winxp 2, nhưng là bản k có bản quyền. em đã làm theo hướng dẫn trên mạng. activate thành công rùi mới update lên winxp 3. nhưng trong quá trình update thì xuất hiện thông báo: " system can not find the file specified ". ai pít chỉ em cách khắc phục vs!

----------


## dienlanhhongphuc

ativate thành công không có nghĩa là có thể up được 
nếu bạn muốn dùng sp3 bạn có thể dow nó về và cài đặt
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=da089576b094ddebd5a101cf914073b4a776a330  d301c5ae
key đây
mr49r-drjxx-m6px2-v96bf-8ckbj
dhxq2-wrgcd-wgyjy-hhydh-kkx9b
v2c47-mk7jd-3r89f-d2kxw-vpk3j 
kw2d3-6mhb3-w93h9-622ty-pm333
myhvt-wq49m-qrpvf-v86fc-p3r8y
xp8bf-f8hpf-py6bx-k24pj-twt6m
key xịn bạn có thể update ngon lành 
ngoài ra trong đó cũng chứa mã xác thực bản chính thức của mic
chúc thành công

----------


## quanglong87

trời! click vào link nhưng nó có tới 12files, mỗi file 50mb, mình down thử 2 file về nhưng k mở đc. sao thế nhỉ?

----------


## quocphong

hihi! bạn phải tải hết 12 file đó về máy mới có thể cài đặt được. đó là 1 bản win, vì thế, bạn phải tải hết về rồi ghi ra đĩa hoặc usb (usb có thể boot) để cài win xp sp3.

2 file chỉ là 2 phần trong tổng số 12 phần. gộp tất cả 12 phần mới tạo thành 1 file có thể dùng được.

----------


## Chickense

trời! thế thì mua đĩa về cài có phải nhanh hơn k?
máy t có ổ dvd nhưng k pít có ghi đĩa đc k? vì trên ổ k có 2 chữ rw.
vs lại ghi thì lại phải cài phần mềm nero gì đó! 
rắc rối!!!
dù sao cũng thanks các bác!!

----------


## giaitriso

hihi! thì tùy bạn mà! nếu bạn biết cách thiết đặt boot cho usb thì bạn có thể cài win từ usb. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
chúc bạn vui vẻ!

----------

